# Raising Nuclear Power Plant Fuel Efficiency by 900 Percent



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

it's still a loser. Just a few major issues.

Nuclear makes power by heating water, it uses 50% more than cola and natual gas per KWh.

The waste has to be stored for thousands of years and is deadly, can be make into nuclear weapons.

Insuring the plants is so expensive the goverment (us the people) have to pay for it. When an accident happens we all lose. No matter what.

Refueling takes imported uranium. This hurts us and the enconomy. Transporting the fuel and waste is also very risky.

and many other issues. All shows it's a loser.


----------

